# Casseroll owners



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

Allright, you lucky ones who picked up a Casseroll on clearance from Jensen's.

How about some detailed ride reports? So fat everyone says the bike is comfy, but how does it handle? Does it have that great steel feel to it?

Thanks


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Check out the newest Photo Post sticky ( the one htat's currently locked) You'll find 3 Casseroll ride reports.

Scot


----------



## Tucsonrider (Jul 31, 2003)

*Not quite*

Lots of pictures, but no discussion of ride characteristics, handling behavior.

Thanks though


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Picked one up but will be a while before she's built up*

I picked one up and I'm in the process of trying to build a "speedy" commuter with silver components. This will be my first build and so far all I've been able to do is: 1) frame saver 2) silver Cane Creek S3 headset 3) Ultegra BB 4) Selle San Marco Regal seat w copper rivets (wanted silver rivets but apparently they no longer make them - anyone has one up for grabs, let me know). Looking to add Nitto S83 seat post, Nitto Stem & drop bars. Still deciding on wheels (most likely Open Pro with Ultegra hubs), drivetrain (considering Ultegra) and brakes. 
I'll post once i get it complete and probably request input as I go along - any comments on the above appreciated. 
Stinky


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sweet*

Very comfortable - set up currently as a SS, waiting for lock ring to flip the wheel around. Only rode it for a few miles but very smooth, running Pasella 28 tires.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd say it rides unexceptionally well. It feels fairly stiff to me going uphill (I like a little more flex) and the slacker HTA and increased trail (or is it decreased trail? I forget) takes a little getting used to. The bike is very stable, especially on descents. 

The paint chips easily. 

But, all in all, I bought it as a long-distance/rain bike that would fit fenders and big tires, and it does that job perfectly.


----------

